# Congrats to coach etzold



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to say congrats to the new/old jamestown college head fb coach bud etzold. He recruited me in the late 90's and was one of the huge reasons i went to JC. He is one of the most personable coaches you will ever meet and know how to really motivate. Congrats to him! :beer:


----------

